# who is in with me for this cycle ? let's be buddies!



## miel

ok i am getting ready for "O" soon :happydance::happydance:

Tansey? Chill? Rumpskin? still in with me?


----------



## CHILLbilly

Here i am ....... *AGAIN*
Its my pleasure to hang with you.... * BUT* this will be our last month together as cycle buddies...:sad1: 


We will meet up again around the 3rd or 4th week of Sept. :friends:
but will be in a different thread.... :happydance:
called first TRI...:dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy:\\:D/

Oh is making all the plans for this month.......his plan is to have as much sex as we can all month long.....
Sounds like a fun plan!!!!!!!!!:winkwink:
*
OPERATION *​
*GET IT ON*
:bunny::sex::bunny:​


----------



## Lyns

I'm due to Ov in about 8 days....although I've been stuffing myself full of EPO in an effort to lengthen my Luteal Phase. So whether that will bring Ov forward, lengthen my cycle overall, do nothing, or just drown me in a huge pile of EWCM I don't know! :shock:

Good luck ladies xx


----------



## CHILLbilly

Lyns said:


> I'm due to Ov in about 8 days....although I've been stuffing myself full of EPO in an effort to lengthen my Luteal Phase. So whether that will bring Ov forward, lengthen my cycle overall, do nothing, or just drown me in a huge pile of EWCM I don't know! :shock:
> 
> Good luck ladies xx

You're doing alot to help with :baby: making!!

Is there anything you'll be trying different or for the first time??

I was lazy last month ( only bd'd 2 x BUT used preseed)
So this month OH has suggested we :sex: every day up til day before O..
Then every other day during O...then still bd til AF for fun.
And use preseed again.....PLUS an Orgasm for me EVERYTIME after.
Legs in air after as usual :headspin:

I will start drinking grapefruit juice for EWCM week before O.

Thats my plan.....


----------



## Lyns

Oh my goodness....every day! I'd be erm.........sore! :lol:

I'm not holding out much hope for this month tbh.....how can I based on last months LP? So I'm using it as rectification time (hopefully I'll be able to sort out my issues reasonably quickly) and then get back to trying in earnest. So I shall just relax and make love with my husband when we feel like it.....and who knows!


----------



## miel

i am starting on CD9 and then a rest and back at it on CD11 and probably every day after that :)...until CD15 or so.
Good luck to us !!!
Lynn looks like we will "O" about the same time ...:) i use to take EPO but never did shit for me so i stop to take it ...but i may try the grapefruit juice and since i heard that help to lose weigh :) it will should be good on the TTc front and the weigh loss program as well !


----------



## hopeful4baby

Hi girls,

hope I can pop in..

Using only BBT and my own body signs, like ovulation pain, CM, I think I must have O-ed yesterday, on day 13. had a very busy wknd, so only managed BDing on Sat am, day11 and last night. I think we'll try tonight too. Apparently the best is day of Ovulation and day after. Have tried BD every day, every other day before.. and twice I actually got pregnant we BD once or twice in a whole month. There you go.. 
This is my first month of preseed. What do you think about it? May this really help?


----------



## CHILLbilly

hi hopeful....welcome...

Looks like you are going into the 2WW....yay!!!!!


----------



## Rumpskin

You bet Miel, right by your side darling xxxxx


----------



## Sybil

Hi everyone...can I join you. I am CD14 today and on the verge of Ov. I don't do much as far as charting except testing from about CD 12 and looking out for EWCM (which I got some of today) and the test showed a faint line last night. So it will be :sex: tonight. Tried to follow the SMEP this month, but DH was working the night shift on the weekend so that didn't work out that well. We did manage to sneak in one BD session on Saturday night at 3 am, :rofl: I am thinking about ordering some pre-seed for next month...what are your thoughts on this if you have used it?


----------



## CHILLbilly

Last month was my first time using preseed.....
I have little to no EWCM ( egg white cervical mucus for u newbies) and foudn it helped with ealry mornign :sex:. I am usually half asleep and my body takes time to wake up. It is also a little extra help to get those swimmers where they need to be.
i am all for it........I think I read on a journal that one husband doesn't like it....but mine didn't complain yet.


----------



## miel

CHILLbilly said:


> Last month was my first time using preseed.....
> I have little to no EWCM ( egg white cervical mucus for u newbies) and foudn it helped with ealry mornign :sex:. I am usually half asleep and my body takes time to wake up. It is also a little extra help to get those swimmers where they need to be.
> i am all for it........I think I read on a journal that one husband doesn't like it....but mine didn't complain yet.

that is mine who doesn't like it :) i think it's also because he is being associate it with it the time we being ttc...mentally to know you need that stuff it's not great i think...and we have being TTC for 10 month and i think we have being using pre seed for 6 month now ...and no luck!

Anyway today nothing to report ...i think i am going to start the OPK test tomorrow morning and afternoon ...i like to test twice a day to make sure :happydance::happydance:

Rumpskin !!! it's time for us to "O" soon!!!!
what is your plan this month?

Mine :
OPK test from CD9 to CD14 
And start to BD on CD9 ,CD11 ,CD13,CD14 and CD16 probably ...depending on opk results i guess!


----------



## hopeful4baby

Well, Day 15 for me today. I thought I ovulated on day 13, didn't do any OPKs, (found out too late I run out of them), but I could definitely tell by my ovulat.pain and CM. But my temperature didn't go up. It was 97.3 on cd13, and yesterday 97.6, but today again 97.6. Perhaps I haven't ovulated at all??? :cry::cry::cry:
After 16months, 2ww have become a real drag, I fight with myself to stay positive. 
I must say my DH loves pre-seed. It does contribute to the fun side of TTC.
Good luck girls with OPKs and a have lots of fun:sex:


----------



## Sybil

Well I got a positive on the OPK last night, but DH was :sick: and could not be convinced to :sex: I am crampy today and still getting EWCM. I hope I haven't missed my window :hissy: I also ordered the pre-seed and more OPK's today, so I guess I will give it a try for next cycle.


----------



## miel

cycles buddies !!! what is going on ? any news ?

got my first BD session last night ...take a rest tonight and will resume the sex action tomorrow ...i am off to bed for now as i have to wake early for my wedding tomorrow :)

have great great week end everyones :)


----------



## Lyns

Well I had a surprise this morning! Did my usual POAS for the CBFM, and it jumped straight to ovulation! No highs...no warning........so i guess I'm ovulating 3 days earlier! I guess that part answers the question of whether VitB6 and EPO will work for me! All I need know is for my cycle to stay 26/7 days and I'm back in with a chance! Woohoo! 

I dragged hubby back to bed....(OK he didn't take much draggin'!) and got a quick morning :sex: in....I read somewhere (and for the life of me can't remember where) that morning sessions are good for baby-making.

Ohh, I'm so excited and happy:happydance:.......keep your fingers crossed for me xxx

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to you all xxx


----------



## honey08

i dont know wots goin on in my cycles this mth...ff put CH in at cd12 then took them away at cd16!! but my persona monitor(first mth using it so i aint ah a peak) stops aking 4tests after O and it aint asked me4one since cd13..tried phoning the careline but just cant get thro:( who knows will just av2see how temps go,last mth they werent much higher post O either but my doc said if i get a visable dip and a proper period not2worry with the temps? so i suppose i will know when i O when i either get a BFP or period...cos i O cd15 last mth on cd12 i didnt do a opk as i was doing them2bk up monitor with it been first mth,so cant do out but wait,i only had one temp lower than coverline n they took my CH away! :( good luck miel anyways x xand every1 eles x


----------



## honey08

and oh yeah i 2 started taking EPO this cycle so that cud of well brought O 4ward from cd15 to cd12??!!


----------



## miel

so lyns...when do you think you will be in the 2ww?...i should be in it by tuesday myself :)


----------



## Lyns

miel said:


> so lyns...when do you think you will be in the 2ww?...i should be in it by tuesday myself :)

Well, I'm a bit confused with it all, as it sort of crept up with no warning! I'm going to start 'behaving' today like I already am but will throw a couple more :sex: in just to make sure! But I didn't take my EPO this morning....I think they recommend you switch to flaxseed oil after Ov. And I had a couple of glasses of wine last night, but no more now.

I had quite hellish ovulation pain last night too.....not really ever felt it quite as much before. Sadly we were out at another summer ball with friends until the 'wee hours' so there wasn't much action going on back home after (hubby was :sleep: within seconds!) so as soon as our friends disappear today, we'll be sneaking off for a last ditch top up!

It's quite good really.....I almost find waiting to Ov worse than the 2ww....as for me it feels forever at 16 or 17 days, but all of a sudden, I'm there its done and there might just be a little BFP sooner than we think. 

That said, I'm not raising my hopes this cycle....our timing was not great, because of the change in Ov days and I was treating it as a 'rectification' cycle. But fingers crossed.....stranger things have happened!

How you holding up there? Are you :sex: plans going to plan? I really hope this is your month sweetie xx


----------



## tansey

Hi guys, sorry it's taken me so long to join you! :blush:
I'm CD9 so stil got a week to go for OV but me and OH hadn't seen one another since Tuesday so we got some BDing in yesterday afternoon and he wanted more last night but i had to refuse - don't want him wasting too many swimmers in the week leading up to O! :rofl:
Also looking at my chart we haven't actually BD'd since 3rd Aug as he refused to do it in the 2ww as discussed in my journal. So that is 20 days without :dohh: Not that i'm counting :blush:


----------



## Lyns

This is so wierd for me....I'm used to being the one that Ov's late and here I am now already at 1DPO! 

Anyone else Ov'd yet....come on....I need someone to obsess with! :rofl:


----------



## miel

Lyns i think i did "O" yesterday look at my chart big high this morning...but i do "O" always between cd12 and CD14 so not a surprise for me :)...i will consider myself 1dpo tomorrow but ff probably will confirm it on wednesday after 3 high temp...


so when are you starting to squeeze your nipples to see if they hurt?:rofl:
let's do a sympthons watch !!!

Tansey how can you refuse a BD session ? :rofl: his sperm will have time to get back in shape for you in a week!!! poor guy!:rofl:

and i thought it was good to flush the bad sperm before the "O" session no?

CHill where are you babe?


----------



## Lyns

Yes, Miel, looking at your chart, I'd say thats a fairly positive sign you O'd! Ohh...we'll be testing around the same time! Good luck sweetheart! :hugs:

Hmmm...regarding the nipple squeezing....as I'm still breastfeeding my daughter, if I do that someone usually get a squirt in the eye! :rofl: It's quite frustrating really, I don't get to judge symptons of things like sore boobs and size like others....mine are still 3 cup sizes larger than my pre-pregnancy size last time....and oh my god, if they go even bigger I'll never get a bra to fit!

That said, other mum's that have concieved when bf say that you get a kind of 'antsy' feeling in your boobs when feeding if you are pg, so I shall be looking out for that!

Well 1 day nearly down...only another 11 to go :loopy:


----------



## CHILLbilly

Hey there.......
I've been away from the house/ computer since thursday!
i was camping til Thursday/friday with OH and 2 dogs.......then helped the local Fire Dept with their annual Poker Bike Run and Pig roast......I was so busy all day long... :wacko:
Sunday was an actual rest day...haha pJ's all day long!
My house is a disaster.....I am about 2 days late starting Operation "G.I.O" (get it on)
HAHA
This morning was just a freshen up session for Oh..lol He had 3 or 4 days worth....I joked that they are all slow and confused, banging into one another as they are OLD sperm..lol

Note to self: try not to laugh when "guiding" the swimmers after...... cause they end up getting shot out..:rofl:...ewww sorry TMI!!!!!!!!

So.....we'll all be in 2ww soon..about 5 days for me maybe.
I don't temp so I just pretend I ovulate all week long.....lol


----------



## amber20

I should O today or tomorrow. I'll obsess with you!


----------



## miel

amber20 said:


> I should O today or tomorrow. I'll obsess with you!

sure you can Amber the more we are the better it' is!!!

Chill wow ! you were really busy girl!!!


----------



## Halle71

Hi Miel, Chill, Amber

Hope you all had lovely weekends. We've just had a long bank holiday weekend so I've been away from here for 3 days.

I'm CD 15 and with you symptom spotting/obsessing/worrying for the next two weeks!

I'm not 100% sure that I have O'd because for some reason OPKs never work - I just get a faint line for 2 days around day 13/14. But today and for the last two days I've had EWCM and last night and this morning mild period type pains and stabbing lower abdomen pain and my cervix has been high and soft. 

We've just spent the weekend in Italy with my OH's relatives and managed to BD (very quietly) yesterday morning and the morning before and we'll get another in tonight. 

Keeping everything crossed for allof us this month.

Good Luck!!!!!!!!!!!

Hx

This is going to be far , far TMI but has anybody ever noticed a cloudy substance (I presume semen) in otherwise clear EWCM after BDing? I had this yesterday which means although some must have got away :rofl: it is doing it's job!


----------



## amber20

I have noticed it after bding also. 

Well i'm pretty sure I O'd yesterday, my OPK was positive and I had lots of cramping. My husbands was excited to know that he'll be able to rest for a while. I think i wore him out! :rofl:


----------



## miel

i am in the 2ww!!!!!

bring it on ! i want everything !!! all the sympthons !!! please please!!!!


----------



## Halle71

Good luck Miel!!

I think I've got one more BD tonight before I join you tomorrow :happydance:

I'm feeling really positive this month. I felt my cervix for the last two days and it was really soft, high and open and I managed to stay in bed for 40 mins afterward each time so I can't believe that one or two of the little buggers didn't make it!

Glad it's not just me Amber!

Hx


----------



## CHILLbilly

I've been so busy i forgot to BD early!!!!!
crap.......so now its operation " get it on quick so i don't miss the egg!"
well not to quick:winkwink:

I'm a little scattered right now.
Trying to enjoy as much summer weather as I can, as weather can change real quick.

Will be back online tonight!
Halle71- GOOD to hear you wee able to take advantage of OH in Italy!! Sounds wonderfully romantic..even tho you were probably biting a pillow while :sex:
hehe
Lyns- early O means longer LP.......:happydance:
Miel- i hope your boobs hurt and get covered in veins, you get crampy and IB in a few days!!!! , hope you fart your ass off, throw up and pee every 2 mins, even tho you are beautiful I hope your face gets covered in zits!!
I hope you get constipated and moody...and your nose drips!!!!!!!!!!!
and i hope you get to see this 

:bfp:

I actually hope we all feel this way!!!!!!!!!!!!!

amber...hi. and your poor OH.....to much sex..awwwwww..hehehehe
then he'll get a second wind and want some more during 2ww , when the last thing we are thinking about is sex..LOL
I usually think to myself... why now..you already did your job! haha never out loud of course!
well I should get off.....I mean get off the computer and get a :sex: session in
bye for now


----------



## CHILLbilly

I went back to page 2..haha
Honey and hopeful...already on day 21....WHEN are you testing!!!!!!
sybil....your just starting 2ww.......
Hope its fast for all.......


----------



## hopeful4baby

Hi girls, yeah, Chillbilly, day 21 here! I have no idea where I am this cycle. I got a new battery for my BBT yesterday and it looks like that was the trouble. So not knowing whether I o'ed or not, or when. So it could be anything between 6 - 10 days till AF. I've never prayed harder for it to not come!!! Go away AF!!!!! :af:

Girls-good luck BDing!!! Have lots and lots of fun!!!


----------



## Sybil

CD 22 for me today and 7 DPO. I am of course imagining all of the symptoms...tender boobs, 3 gigantic pimples, crampy and a sore back and neck. I am sure it's probably symptoms of the upcoming :witch: but I can always hope that it stays away and pray that next Tuesday comes and goes without her showing up. I had a few :wine: on the weekend and then feel guilty because I know I shouldn't be doing that on the 2ww, but it all just gets to be too much at times :hissy: and hopefully if there was an egg trying to implant, I didn't screw it up:blush:


----------



## amber20

Good luck to us all! I am on 1 or 2 dpo! Finally in the 2ww. The last 2 weeks seemed like it was taking forever.


----------



## hopeful4baby

Sybil, please don't worry about few glasses of wine. That would definitely NOT hurt the baby. I'm also on cd22 today and I assume I may be 6-8dpo, so very much like you. No symptoms, only sore lower back which I get only few days before AF, so a lot earlier this time..

Good luck to everyone!!!!


----------



## miel

FF confirm my ovulation today:) so i am officially in the 2ww today and i am 3 DPO :)
we had a last session of BD last night and we are taking a little rest for now...but i think we did well this month .
Of course for the past 10 month i have being thinking this month it's our month but maybe just maybe i be right for this one !!!

usually the 2ww is not so long for me as i am unfortunate in off to have spotting before AF show and that can happen 4 to 3 days her due date !!! but i won't think about that now i want to enjoy those days knowing i have the possibilities to be PG!!!

so good luck to us all ! and let's rolls those BFP for once and for all!


----------



## Halle71

Good luck Miel!!

I'msure we can rustle up a few May babies between us :happydance:

Hx


----------



## CHILLbilly

Got another :sex: in this morning...Both of us half asleep...I dripped preseed package all over the bed. :dohh:
OH got tired...did the job tho' but collapsed after..:sleep:
LOL
I am not a morning girl...:hissy:
I am going to plan another tommorrow night. Thats a day and a half for OH to recharge.:happydance:

Now I am off to do housework.....yay fun :nope:


----------



## Lyns

I'm 3DPO too...and have a right achy feeling, just above the pubic bone area.

Have no idea what that means!


----------



## CHILLbilly

lyns...that could be your body getting ready for a fertilized egg to implant!!???

I'm not even close to symptom spotting..I think I have had O symptoms on MON.But thats it...could be cause I am only 1dpo....hahahah

I am not looking forward to 2ww and symptom spot....I sound like a broken record to OH and to you girls....but i guess thats why we read these forumns cause we know we can symptom spot all we want without being told..._you always feel like that!_


----------



## amber20

I am 3 dpo also. I am also experience that achy feeling but mine is more on the left side. My breasts have also been very tingly and itchy. But i don't know if that has anything do with symptoms or what.


----------



## miel

i am still don't have a super sympthoms who could convince me i am preggo so !!!
may be it's still early to tell...:(.
if i could just pass out a little !!!!that will be convincing !!!


----------



## CHILLbilly

miel have you gotten any symptoms on past cycles?
If not then I would take that as a good sign:thumpup:


----------



## miel

i am going to the doctor today (OBGYN) so i am impatient to see what she said and i am taking my charts with me !:)


----------



## Lyns

miel said:


> i am going to the doctor today (OBGYN) so i am impatient to see what she said and I am taking my charts with me !:)

Ooh, good luck Miel....hope she comes up with something to speed you on your way to your BFP! xx


----------



## CHILLbilly

Good luck with your appointment....
Its great you have your charts to show her. That way you can jump right into finding a solution and not waste time!!!!!!!


----------



## miel

well i explained everything about my doc in my journal...we will probably start the blood test work next month ...and if no BFP the bigs test in January...

anyway i had really bad dream last night i wake up full of tears :(i don't why maybe my emotions were very high last night ...anyway we did BD last night :)and for some reason my husband felt like it different down there ? like my passage was smaller or something ? do you think that is a sign ? :)i really hope so !
hope everyones having a fabulous week end!


----------



## CHILLbilly

I'm back from my weekend!!!! Some days were fabulous..some not so.....but good to be home.
Missed my cycle buddies!!!
Miel hope all is well with you!!!!!


----------



## Halle71

Hi Chilly

Good to see you back! 

Very jealous of your camping trip - me and the boy have been trying to go all 'summer' but we've had such bad weather in the uk this year that it's been impossible. And now it seems autumn has arrived:sad2:

I've seen your symptoms from the other post - still looking good.... Not long now 'til testing!

FF has just changed my dates to 5dpo instead of 6 and raised my coverline so all my temps now look really, really low so I've decide to ignore it! From cm and stuff I'm still convinced I o'd earlier. If FF is right I will get AF later than I thought and it may be when the boy is away with his new job rather than on hols which I was planning on. :hissy:

Hx


----------



## Sybil

Looks like I am out. :witch: got me yesterday...so CD1 for me on Sept. 1 :hissy: Very sad that it wasn't this month, but at the same time DH and I go on holidays in a week and a half and will be away when I am ovulating. Here's to hoping that all the relaxation will bring us the :bfp: this month. Plus this is the cycle (Sept/Oct) that I got the :bfp: last year which sadly ended in a mmc :sad2:


----------



## hopeful4baby

The same here as Sybil. CD1 yesterday


----------



## CHILLbilly

Halle- Hope you have a :witch: free holiday!!!!!!!

Sybil- baby makin on holidays..thats the key....happens to alot of girls on here..
Good luck and hope you catch the egg!!!

hopeful- cd1 is a new beginning, don;t let the witch get you down!!!!!!!


----------



## miel

Sybil and hopeful4baby...so sorry she got you :(sending a lot of :hugs: your way girls :hugs:

well i am 9 DPO today...my nose keep running don't know maybe Allergy or something ...boobs are not sore at all ...i did had on and off cramping the past 2 days but nothing more ...most important of all no spotting so far:) oh please god !!! let me be spotting free and get a :bfp:!!

Lyns what 's up on your side ?


PS: Chill so want to visit you one day!!!


----------



## Lyns

Well I'm 10dpo....and I confess I did a little test this morning. It was negative. But 10dpo is good for me as up till now my LP has been 9 days! So the Agnus Castus, EPO and Vit B6 has either worked and lengthened LP....or I'm pregnant! (I'd prefer the latter!)

I have to say I don't feel like I'm due AF, but I don't feel pregnant...although I never felt pregnant last time until I actually knew I was pregnant!

Symptons....hmm...nausea definitely and bloating like you would not believe. I feel so big. My boobs are not tender but are big, but then I am still occasionally bf my DD, but she's not feeding heavily so that could be why.

We need some BFP's! Its been too quiet with good stuff round here and I think one of our little crowd should shake it up. I vote we all go to 1st tri together and show em how to really party! lol!

When are you testing Miel? Lots of luck for you :hugs:xx

PS If you go to see Chilly...I'm coming with you and we're all going camping! lol x


----------



## miel

i am thinking of trying a cheapie test tomorrow but i am scare ... most time i end up just peeing very fast before i grab any test so in my head i am like "see now i have to wait tomorrow "!anyway...


----------



## CHILLbilly

Aw girls..my home is always open.....Summer months only tho' hahaha cause we can some BAD winters up here. And 3 hr drive from airport kind of sucks..LOL
I'd rather visit California;)
*BUT nobody in this cycle group will be flying anywhere for awhile!!!!!!!!!!!*
We'll be to busy growing our baby bellies for the next 9months or so!!!!!!!!

speaking of travelling..my MIL wants us to go on vacation with her...to Jamaica!!!!!!

I keep thinking I'll be 3 months pregnant by then ( november) if it all works out for me this cycle.
Know what...I'd rather stay home then goto another country.
jamaica is pretty safe for eating and drinking water..BUT I was pregnant last time we went ( didn't know) and ended up MC 3 weeks after we got back.
I love jamaica but have a few guilty feelings about it.

Maybe next year.....for my honeymoon..with a 6 month old baby!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyns

Grrrr....spotting. Brown and mucusy (sorry TMI) at the mo...but I have a feeling she's round the corner :grr:


----------



## CHILLbilly

:gun::witch:

seeing the brown spot so close to AF is a downer.
do you have the cramps as well?
Nothing I can say to help with the disappointment. so sorry hun but will be sending you some positive :dust: to help you through it.

Its not over til you see the red!!!!!!!!! so you're still in it hun!


----------



## Lyns

Full flow....I'm out! Grrr....why is it that I spent half my life avoiding getting pregnant, thinking that one tiny slip up and that would be it, and then when I actually want to, its so damn hard.

I had a client yesterday whingeing about her five kids and telling me "she should have kept her legs crossed!" I thought...you don't know how lucky you are, lady. 

Yes, I have one beautiful daughter, but we had to try so hard to have her, and then we nearly lost her. I so badly want another child now, our little family feels like it is one of those pictures of four people, but with only 3 faces and a question mark over the fourth person.

Sorry, I'm whinging now, and i hate whingers...Lyns consider yourself slapped and pick yourself up for the next cycle!


----------



## CHILLbilly

Hey lyns, know whats worse then ppl complainign about their kids...People who know yu are trying .....Telling you NOT to have kids as they will ruin your life.
how f*cked up is that!

anyway...I have been getting better with my positive thinking.....I TRY to tell myself that there is a plan for me and OH and when our baby is ready to come to us then it will happen.
There are a few things in my life right now that need to change.....and I am sure when those positive changes happen then we will be blessed with a LO!
I just have to be patient!!! ya right..haha


----------



## miel

so sorry Lyns...:hugs: it will come to us darling it will come ! 

my temp went back up this morning :) ...i did chicken out and did not test ...i am waiting ...

i mean can we have a BFP and no sympthons at all ?...


----------



## celine

Miel i hope so, I dont have any symptoms either...


----------



## Lyns

miel said:


> i mean can we have a BFP and no sympthons at all ?...

Thank Miel, and in answer to this...yes we can! I did last time. I had nothing sympton-wise and was utterly convinced I wasn't pregnant! I only took a test to prove to my husband I wasn't so I could have a glass of wine!


----------



## kittiekat

AAww Lyns,

I am soo sorry hun. No words will make you feel better but I will be thinking of you. BTW your profile picture is lovely!


----------



## kittiekat

BTW who is still left in the game this month?


----------



## miel

me so far :)


----------



## kittiekat

So that me, miel, celine and chilly, anyone else still in the 2ww?

What day are you testing Miel?


----------



## miel

oh don't really know...i want to every morning but then i chicken out every morning as well..
if no spotting i will try saturday probably so ...what about you?


----------



## amber20

I am still in the 2ww


----------



## CHILLbilly

I'm waiting til Sat now for testing...maybe sunday if I can hold out. Only cause I'd rather think maybe it happened then get a :bfn: and think oh no it didn't happen.

Lyns...fab new pic, love the wine bottles behind you!! AF means you can have a few glasses!!!!!!!


----------



## celine

Im still in..prob wont test again for another week til i can figure what is going on with my chart. got bfn at 10dpo but dark opks!


----------



## miel

celine your ff chart is strange for sure...you have opks+ cd15 and again later on cd22 ...
could be that your body was gearing to "O" and didn't but then did it later on your cycle...sometimes ovulation get delayed beccause of stress...and you body ovulate later on the cycle...


----------



## miel

i am out :( ...probably cd1 today or tomorrow for me...she really took me by surprise ! no warning no spotting !!! she is a really bitch!!!

anyway lyns you want to keep that thread so we can moan together until ovulation :)?


----------



## Lyns

miel said:


> i am out :( ...probably cd1 today or tomorrow for me...she really took me by surprise ! no warning no spotting !!! she is a really bitch!!!
> 
> anyway lyns you want to keep that thread so we can moan together until ovulation :)?

Awww, Miel I'm sorry to here she got you :hugs: OK, she gets this one last visit...then no more!

Yes, lets keep it going....been nice to have company along the way! 

Here's to our successful month this time!


----------



## amber20

I am so sorry to hear that Miel! Good luck for this coming month!


----------



## Lyns

Hows that witch behaving Miel?.....hope she is playing nice, and packs her bags and goes on an extended vacation soon xx


----------



## CHILLbilly

I was just chatting to Miel earlier and i think her AF only lasted the day!!!!!!

She's offline right now BUT I am really hoping it was just a spot for her and she'll see a +


----------



## CHILLbilly

So i just noticed on my calander I am due for AF usually on cd27....So still have a few more days left. I am hoping I tested way to early on firday...what the hell was I thinking..haha
So gonna test tommorrow at cd 25 ( 2/3 days before AF and plan a trip to town to do laundry and buy more tests!!!!!!!!!
I am so weak.....cannot have a test in house and not pee on it.....


----------



## miel

hi ladies!
still not here :) really weird since yesterday morning i had CM mix with blood and brown discharge and one more discharge in the afternoon i was for sure AF was on her way...like i said in my journal i went to bed last night with a tampax thinking she will show in the night ...well at 3 am this morning woke in bed with horrible cramps went to the bathroom thinking the witch was there full flaw...but no remove my thing and the tampon was pure white?went back to bed and 5 or 10 minutes later more cramps and i was all sweaty too and i went to the bathroom again still no AF but i had terrible diarehea ...anyway it's now 4 pm and i still has nothing ...no cramps nothing ...but AF was really due tomorrow so maybe she will show then...i am happy she will be on time if she does ...but of course will love BFP for sure instead!!!


----------



## CHILLbilly

Could you be only 12dpo...and just had implantation bleed??????
Just a thought and not trying to get you to excited....but.....never know.
Do you roll up toilet paper and check inside? that will give you a better idea if AF is on way.
and if is still white...then TEST!!!!!!!
fingers X


----------



## miel

the toilette paper thing we all do it don't we !!!:) yep that how i can tell usually ...but so far nothing went back to clear/cloudy cm...
i did wonder as well about my ovulation and thought i may had later then cd13 ...


----------



## miel

just check my cervix it's way up there can't barely touch it...and it's soft as well...i think usually when AF is here it's more close to the opening and hard as hell...

Chill can you imagine if i get a BFP after all!!!!

oh my god it will be crazy!!!
i may had ovulated later that CD13 ..maybe CD15 or 16?


----------



## CHILLbilly

You'll find out soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:winkwink:


----------



## miel

well high temp this morning but i am getting more CM with blood so i think the witch will be here :(...i think i do have high temp because it's being very hot over here the past week ...for sure i did had my hopes high yesterday :(


----------



## CHILLbilly

Miel.......You always have my positive thoughts for you and your :bfp:
WE just have to sit and wait and wait and wait. I am going to start a new 2ww hobby.
Knitting!!!!!!!!!! hahaha keep my hands busy instead of typing "pregnancy symptoms" on google every day!!!!!!!
We need to have a hobby share or something........for 2ww girls...LOL


----------



## Lyns

Well Miel I am still keeping my fingers crossed for you. I think you still have a good chance! 

Chilly, knitting is great fun! I've knitted a couple of little jumpers for Morgandie....and when they are for the LO's they are so quick to do! xx


----------



## Rumpskin

Hey Miel, so hope this is it for you darling xxx


----------



## miel

well CD1 for me 100% sure ...my temp took a big deep this morning...and now i have a proper flaw...anyway can't wait until ovulation as that is the most fum part of the cycle isn't it ?

wow that AF is going to be bad ...i can feel it ouch!!! already took pain killer for the day but i may have to go for a second round !!!

Chill i already knit 8 squares for my patchwork blanket ...will probably put the pictures on my ttc journal tonight :)

Lyns is the evil cow is gone for you girl?


----------



## Lyns

Pretty much....couple of bits of spotting.

We're going naturale this month...no monitors, no opk's, just a nice relaxing month of making love and hopefully a baby! OH has to go away for a couple of days mid month, but lets hope it's not a big prooblem.

This month is my very last month to be able to have my children in my 30's.....in just a little over 9 months I'll be 40....and I sooooo wanted to have my children in my 30's....no pressure then!

Hope she's behaving Miel :hugs:


----------



## kittiekat

Hello ladies,

Well I did another test this morning and again faint, so really not holding out much hope now as surely if should be getting stronger by now? I have had really faint three days ago and ever since slightly slightly better lines each morning. I even caved today and took a FR and I swear if you hold it right I can see something but other than that a :bfn:.

Will leave it for a few days if af doesn't arrive but surely she is just around the corner......


----------



## CHILLbilly

Kitti Kat- hope those lines get darker in a few more days!!!!!!
i only recognize 2 names on preg list for sept.....I wanna see more!!!!!!!!!
Lyn- au natural eh// hehe sounds like alot more fun then all the technical stuff associated with TTC. 

Miel- oh shes a bad one this time?? ......so sorry to hear that....Hopefully the next week of AF goes by quick so you cn get back into it!!!!!!!

I am on day 26 and have in the past started spotting on cd25,cd 26...with only 2 months being 28 or 29. So I am still positive about it.no cramping just a dull feeling like I may start cramping. Not the kind where you think ...oh no shes coming. I'm trying to keep my mind off of it and will just wait til AF shows.... but she has until cd29. Unless she is giving me longer cycles. 

So I am off line due to cabin enters driving up from the city. ( 3 or 4 hr drive) and have dial up and they may have to phone if they get lost! So i will be back online in a few.

Take Care ladies and chat ya soon.
Miel can't wait to see your progrss on you patchwork blanket!!!!


----------



## miel

Kittiekat any news darling?


just want to say ...the evil is really bad this month :(...can't believe we have to work on conditions like that ...i mean after all we are bleeding !!!


----------



## CHILLbilly

Aw Miel....
it should be the law that a woman gets an automatic day off with pay on CD1.
i guess you own your own business and cannot take a day off...... 
i have just seen my first red spot today....feeling icky but not crampy.
if it gets heavier I am downing a whole bottle of red wine..haha:wine:
OH has been drinking beer so none for him!!!!!!
He's on my shit list right now so he can :finger:........

I'm gonna take my bad mood somewhere else..haha sorry about the bitching!


----------



## miel

well girls since it looks like the evil got us all....we should start planing our BD sessions:)...i have to see for mine but i think it will probably fall next week end ...i like it on the week end !!!:)


----------



## CHILLbilly

miel said:


> ...i like it on the week end !!!:)

me likes it all day long..hahahaha
OH prefers morning BUT I am half asleep, almost unconscious.
i am just starting AF so I am due for some :sex: 7 days from tommorrow!
I am going au natural ( like Lyn)......but still using preseed for extra help with EWCM.
But just going to have some fun every other day. no stress that we have to catch the egg. We'll just let it happen.

No symptom check or recording on calander. Not even going to count out days til AF.


----------



## miel

the evil is gone:):):):):):!!!!


----------



## Lyns

miel said:


> the evil is gone:):):):):):!!!!

Yay.....roll on Ov and bring on the :sex:ing! :happydance:


----------



## scrubgrub

well I'm back. After the MC we took a nice long vacation to Kauai. How can relaxing on the beach not be great for getting back on track. Well the good and bad news is that mother nature said hello...good because well that means we can start trying and I'm now on CD14! woo hoo. Bad because my white bikini was not used as much as I had hoped.


----------



## miel

welcome back !!!
i was on the big island back in june :) wish i could go back there !!!
wishing you the best darling...:hugs:


----------



## CHILLbilly

Scrub.....same thing happened to me in Cuba....half way through trip just before an all day catamaran trip. I was so scared that day but was ok.....did have an almost accident the next day. All inclusive trip so to much alcohol thinned my blood..haha

The plane ride was the worst as well......
I would Love to visit any of those Islands but cheaper for me to stay on the Caribean side.


----------



## scrubgrub

I'm so glad to be back. :) I would love to visit Carribean side, but cheaper for me to visit the islands.

I ended up using those disposable Instead cups as I was bleeding so much since I MC in July. . . guess you bleed more the first time. They are super messy to take out, but were pretty reliable for long periods while swimming. I hear they're helpful for TTC too.


----------



## amber20

I have heard alot about instead cups. Where do you get them?


----------



## CHILLbilly

I have used those in the past and found them to be very reliable ( except for heaviest days as well as doing situps) haha
TMI but I used to take them out only on toilet and found the blood kind of just spilled out....I actualy want to pick up the re-useable cup but forget whats its called....BUT hope to be period free very soon!!!!!

Some girls have said good idea to use after :sex: to keep spermies near cervix....
But you can just lay on back with pillow under hips for 30 mins.


----------



## scrubgrub

I bought mine at Walgreens, though I've seen them at CVS, Wal-Mart and Smith's. The web site is softcups.com


----------



## miel

but don't you still have to stand after bd session to put it on anyway?


----------



## CHILLbilly

My uterus hurts to much to stay on the computer...haha
gonna open my wine and watch tv..
Hope to catch up again soon!!!!!!!


----------



## scrubgrub

I guess you could lay with hip on pillow and try and insert... but that just sounds like way too much stress. I'm all about enjoying the moment and feeling positive good feelings and no stress.


----------



## Lyns

Hey all....how we getting on in here? I'm CD11 and started our relaxed :sex:ing already! 

Seeing as I could Ov anywhere between CD13 and 18 it could be anytime this week. Hubby has managed to reduce his trip away to 2 days, so he goes very early tomorrow morning and is back very late the folowing night. I figure a nice session last thing tonight, followed up on Tuesday night when he returns will cover all bases!

And my little Morgandie was exactly 18 months yesterday (and celebrated by counting to 5 perfectly....in two languages!) the gap in age would be perfect, if we got a BFP this month.,...just over 2 years! Love it!


----------



## Lyns

CHILLbilly said:


> I actualy want to pick up the re-useable cup but forget whats its called....BUT hope to be period free very soon!!!!!

Mooncup?


----------



## miel

i am starting my sessions tonight ...and will start opks as well :)...

i have pre seed so i am all set !
Let's have some fun!!!


----------



## miel

BD session last night was FANTASTIC:)!!!
it's good to just enjoy it sometimes :)!!!


----------



## happyfamily123

oh that made me laugh so much, it's nice when it can be fun too huh


----------



## CHILLbilly

yes lyn, mooncup
i just don't have the extra cash to buy it...plus was hoping i wouldn't need it .......BUT the enviromentalist in me want to stop using other products!!!!!!!!!

and.....
WooooHooooooo Miel...I can't wait for AF to go...I need some lovin....


----------



## miel

Negative opk for me last night ...i am doing a other one tonight then i start to do them twice a day :)...Having a other BD session tomorrow night so :)


----------



## amber20

We got a practice session in last night!


----------



## CHILLbilly

practice makes perfect!!!!!!!!!
hehehe


----------



## amber20

Thats what i thought too. lol


----------



## Lyns

CHILLbilly said:


> practice makes perfect!!!!!!!!!
> hehehe

Crikey....I must be near perfect then! I seem to have done a lot of practise lately! :rofl:

On a slightly different note.....things are getting EWCM-y! And Hubby is home so.........................:sex:


----------



## miel

i am re practicing tonight myself !!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## CHILLbilly

i still have a small bit of spot.... WTF??!
I am dieing to get back into it!!!!!!!!!!
Lyns- EWCM is a good thing..haha I haven't noticed any lately.....do you just check undies or do you check inside??

Thank goodness for preseed...


----------



## Lyns

CHILLbilly said:


> Lyns- EWCM is a good thing..haha I haven't noticed any lately.....do you just check undies or do you check inside??
> 
> Thank goodness for preseed...

I sorta do the loo roll thing, ya know? Like when checking for the witch! Kind of press it in a bit and see what comes away. Then if it's looking hopefuly I might check my CP too (which is pretty darn high right now!) 

Am still using a touch of pre-seed though.....not for lubrication right now, but just to make it all a bit more friendly for those little :spermy: to be able to swim a bit easier!

We've been 'practising' lots! :rofl:

Won't be long now until your right back into the 'swing' of things sweetie!


----------



## miel

i fell a sleep last night didn't BD...well it's alittle early for ovulation but i will not fell tonight!!!


----------



## CHILLbilly

hehe Miel the sex machine......
My Oh has a job intervew tommorrow and has to drive 5 hours to get there. the job is 2 hours away.........to be a Jail Guard.......kind of dangerous BUT sexy...hehe
Sooooooo no BD for me tonight or tommorrow...
Well I do plan to start Sat for sure....I don't want to make any plans but have to have a :sex: session on WED am preferably..... Just not sure if i or rather OH shold take a break before Wed( cd14).
arggggggg its to much like a science experiment.


----------



## Lyns

You know its amazing what you can tell when you listen to your body, as opposed to relying on test stickes etc. I am Ovulating at the moment! 

I know it, I can feel it, and even though I thought something was happening a couple of dyas back, I now know that was just the build up and this is it! So no more 'practising' for me - its the real deal! (Interestingly back to day 16/17 again though)

Miel, did I read somewhere you are too? We're 'Ov' buddies again! :hugs:


----------



## miel

i think i will be in the 2ww tomorrow!!!
Lyns are you ?

ok girls this time we are getting the BFP!!!


----------



## Lyns

miel said:


> Lyns are you ?
> 
> ok girls this time we are getting the BFP!!!

Yup I am in the 2ww....2DPO!

I agree - BFP time for us all!!!!


----------



## CHILLbilly

not much chatting girls???
too much :sex:??!!!!
hahahaha hope everyone is well...
I've been feeling "weird".......


----------



## miel

sorry my computer went down yesterday look like my hard drive is fry!!!:( so i wasn't online ...taking my laptop today so:)

nothing to report on my side:( ...my temps are weird for sure i don't know what's up with that!
when i said nothing to report ...i mean i feel completly normal ...i did have some tiny cramps yesterday but that was all...

what about you girls?


----------



## JJF

How did I miss this thead for so long, I wanna join :) My cycle buddies seem to be away bedding also, very quiet, not used to that :) 

Chillbilly, does that mean he will drive 2 hours to work and then 2 hours home each day????


----------



## Lyns

'Wierd' could be good.......as long as its different than other cycles....'wierd' could be very good!. Are you feeling positive though?

I'm getting edgy...feels like I've been in 2ww forever already and I'm only 4dpo. Doesn't help that everyone around me is announcing pregnancies at the mo. And why do they all have to say 'and we weren't even really trying.....'

Grrrrrrr! :grr:


----------



## JJF

hey lyns, ment to say hello to you too! Too much to type here, but go check out my journal, I've just stepped into the 2ww a couple days ago and I'm glad I listened to my body too cause it appears I OV early this month!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyns

JJF...will do! On my way over there now!

Miel....your chart looks good! Again a bit different than previous cycles....which is positive I think!


----------



## miel

welcome to our buddies thread JJf:)
thanks lyns...
i just wish i have big sympthoms but it's still early i guess:)


----------



## Lyns

It is early....and if there's anything different this cycle for me, its that I actually don't feel anything since Ov other than completely normal (although couple of nights ago I had to pee about 6 times in the night....didn't last though!)

My last BFP caught me totally by surprise, no symptons, so i try not to get overly hung up on them this time!


----------



## JJF

I hear ya Lyns, I have a few again this cycle but last cycle was a BIG eye opener for me that I obviously have tons of symptoms during a cycle that bfn so it doesn't do me much good to obsess over them cause they don't seem to produce a bfp. Not posting about them this month but I am over here poking my sore lumpy boobs all the time and googling why my hips are sore up high by my hip bones, ha.


----------



## Lyns

You know.....I think sometimes we poke our boobs so much during 2ww....they're bound to end up sore! lol! x


----------



## miel

my left boob is hurting today:) hope it last!!! lol...


----------



## CHILLbilly

Hey there!!!!! 

Chillbilly, does that mean he will drive 2 hours to work and then 2 hours home each day???? 
JJF- turns out is only a hour and maybe 15mins away...so not to bad....I really hope he gets it ...still waiting to hear how reference check went!!!!!

You know.....I think sometimes we poke our boobs so much during 2ww....they're bound to end up sore! lol! x 

How true....I walk around holding mine.....soeemtimes cause they hurt sort of.....sometimes cause they feel bigger..and sometimes for fun!!!!!!
:rofl:

I hope we all get implantation bleed , peeing every hour at night, and getting sick all day and night!!!!!
get some real symptoms!!!!! lol


----------



## applegirl

Hi! I am on another cycle buddy list - but JJF let me know that there are a few of them around the same point. 

YES! I've been already checking to see if my boobs are sore - nope. Well - (checking again) nope : )

JJF asked me to post a link to my fertility friend chart - I've only been charting for 1/2 a month (I know - what was I thinking for the last year!) so there is not much to look at yet, but happy to obsess over it with anyone who takes a look. 

Another day down - here's to a month of joy for all of us. x


----------



## JJF

Hey applegirl-just stalked your chart, hehe, looking good, love that big spike for today, whoohhhooo. This part of the cycle is so strange to me how I seem to stare at my chart and get a great feeling that my temps are high, but my temps should be high for at least the next 14 days so not sure why I'm always so proud, haha. 

Keep it up :)


----------



## miel

i think i am out already:(...starting spotting yesterday morning ....


----------



## Lyns

Oh no Miel....thats early for you...I hope its not! :hugs: xx


----------



## miel

i feel so tired ...ttc is so consuming :(...i can not stop thinking we have being trying for over 10 months...it's depressing ...i just don't get it why we can not get pregnant ...


----------



## Rumpskin

Come on Miel, where is your PMA that you always have that is such an inspiration to us all.

:hug:


----------



## Lyns

I know sweetie...I know its not been along for me this time, but last time I tried for a long time before I got my precious little bean.

It'll happen darling, I know it will. You can't be sure you're out this cycle can you? Its so early for you. Is it too late for IB? xx


----------



## JJF

Sadly we all have our crosses to bear it seems and none of it easy. I got prego fairly easily with my two but I've had multiple MC and now it seems I cant' get prego either. I know that might not make it easier but I do believe its a journey for many of us and the ending isn't always what you had planned but will result in a beautiful baby. I've watched my bro and his wife go thru 6 years of infertility and they now have a beautiful baby but trust me when I say it wan't a traditional route. Its okay to have down days, let today be one of those and try to dust yourself off in the next bit and hopefully get started with some tests with the doc. Feeling very sad for your right now :( :hug:


----------



## miel

Lyns said:


> I know sweetie...I know its not been along for me this time, but last time I tried for a long time before I got my precious little bean.
> 
> It'll happen darling, I know it will. You can't be sure you're out this cycle can you? Its so early for you. Is it too late for IB? xx

i don't think so Lyns :cry:...technicly i am suppose to have my AF on Saturday so we will see but i am sure Af will come early or will be there on Saturday...:cry:
i am sure when Af come i will be more posti:cry:ve again it's just when you realize it's not your month again it's hard but then i move on i know that...

Thanks for the support girls:hugs:


----------



## CHILLbilly

Oh Miel... darling..:hug:
it could be just an IB spot....it does happen from 6 days to 12 days.....I had some last year on 14dpo...right before my AF was supposed to show...and she didn't!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
so chin up.....you have all of us and our PMA!!!!!!!!
we love you hun and understand what it feels like when that dreaded spot starts up!!!!


----------



## miel

thanks Chill...

i got my ass kicked by Omi in my journal so i feel better now...i will have to try again...:)until i get that BFP!!!


----------



## CHILLbilly

Did she give you some tough love??!!!!!
haha sounds like a good friend to have!!!


----------



## miel

oh well looks like i am heading for cycle 11 !!!!
i think AF will be full flaw sometimes today or tomorrow ....in any case hopefully she will be gone before the end of the week end :)


----------



## Lyns

Oh Miel, I'm so sorry to hear that....I'm sure she's hanging round here on her broomstick too.....just waiting to land soon. :grr:

What do we have to do to get knocked up, huh? xxx


----------



## CHILLbilly

Miel...if she shows........you can look forward to having an amazing anniversary with a :bfp:
Maybe your LO was just waiting for the perfect time!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JJF

Okay ladies, I went out and bought some FRER but the darn box doesnt say what MIU they are but I did get my bfp last time on 10dpo with afternoon pee. So came home, POAS, and BFN!!!!! I fell apart to be honest :( I know its not over until the witch comes or lines appear but since I got a line last time at 10dpo and today I'm 11dpo I just knew there would be a line. So again I know I'm not out but in my mind, I'm out, you know. Feeling so what embarrased at this point because I felt like my symptoms this month were different than last month so that must be a good sign but sadly they are just my 'normal'. So, guess I'll have plenty of tests (still have two FRER) and will have my 25 IC's when they get here.....so I'll keep testing but feeling very low right now :(


----------



## Lyns

Aww sweetie....sending you huge hugs.....you know its not over yet :hug: Far from it!

I think FRER are usually 25miu....but this is a useful link.

https://www.peeonastick.com/hpts.html

the rest of the site is a pretty good read too!

Can you not get 10miu over your way? I always get 10miu! Rather know sooner rather than later!


----------



## JJF

I'm sure there are some 10 MIU in the stores but NONE of the boxes at my store listed the MIU, and there was about 8 brands, I was so mad about it. Sadly the dollar stores test I've seen before list their MIU at 25 but these more expensive ones seem to want to keep it all a secret :( I'm mad at my FRER now so I'm boycotting them, going to try to wait on my IC cheapies. 

Hoping you get a BFP since witch isn't here for you either!


----------



## miel

JJF said:


> Okay ladies, I went out and bought some FRER but the darn box doesnt say what MIU they are but I did get my bfp last time on 10dpo with afternoon pee. So came home, POAS, and BFN!!!!! I fell apart to be honest :( I know its not over until the witch comes or lines appear but since I got a line last time at 10dpo and today I'm 11dpo I just knew there would be a line. So again I know I'm not out but in my mind, I'm out, you know. Feeling so what embarrased at this point because I felt like my symptoms this month were different than last month so that must be a good sign but sadly they are just my 'normal'. So, guess I'll have plenty of tests (still have two FRER) and will have my 25 IC's when they get here.....so I'll keep testing but feeling very low right now :(

until you don't see blood you have a chance :):hugs::hug:but i understand the feeling ...i fell apart on sunday myself ....but you know i feel better now that AF show...i always feel better once she is here ...because hope kick in again for the new next cycle ...:hugs:


----------



## applegirl

that's great Miel! have a great week just being you - and here's wishing you a happy month of BDing, lots and lots of baby dust and a wonderful anniversary - hopefully with something extra to celebrate.:hugs:


----------



## CHILLbilly

JJF- remember that hormone levels double every other day.....so test again OR wait til Af is due....
Seeing a negative sure does feel like KICK in the pants......take a deep breath and test again in a few days.....25mil or whatever the measurement is is usually cd12 ???maybe
If you dont see any info on box...there should be a 1-800 number to call....I had to do that last month....
the box stated to test day of AF...but I called and they told me it was a 25 mil
SO ....you may have just tested to early!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyns

Well Miel, looks like you will have to put up with me as your cycle buddy again this month. The nasty :witch: arrived full on this morning. I'm trying to be positive and see that at least I had a good Luteal Phase, so I can now hope a bit more for the future! I was very worried about LPD.

So here is to our October :bfp: I think we both deserve it! :dust: xx


----------



## CHILLbilly

Lyns....looks like your body is getting in gear to catch an egg next month..and giving you enough time for that blastoplast or whatever its called at that stage....to implant and stick!!!!!!!
So I hope AF isn't to hard on you.....and so sorry it wasn't a positive month for ya....

:hug:​


----------



## JJF

Chilly-I think I like that name I just made up for you with a typo, haha, I missed this msg yesterday. I know I"m not really out but you know how you just feel like you know your body, and I just sort of _know_ i'm out....I'm trying to keep my chin up but I'm not doing too well :(


----------



## CHILLbilly

JJF yu mean Chilly?????
hahah cause your right its getting friggin cold here...LOL
below freezing overnight.........
or you can call me Tammy.......
but I kinda like Chilly...hehehehe


----------



## miel

JJF said:


> Chilly-I think I like that name I just made up for you with a typo, haha, I missed this msg yesterday. I know I"m not really out but you know how you just feel like you know your body, and I just sort of _know_ i'm out....I'm trying to keep my chin up but I'm not doing too well :(

it feel like it's a hard month for everyone :cry: i am sorry sweetie i know exactly how you feel :hugs:

so i am planning on having a hair cut on tuesday :) so i can start all pretty for my new cycle ...i have long hair getting to the middle of my back but it's to long take forever to dry and i think it make me look even more tired ...so i am going cut off a bit the lengh and do a lot of lot of layers to get a lots of Volume !!!:):happydance:


----------



## JJF

What a great great plan, love it. Mine's to the middle top, haha, of my back and I was going to shop it all off recently but long story short, my hairdresser fried it about 9 months-12 months back with bleach so some of the parts near the lenght by my ears is fried fried fried and broken off so I'm thinking I'd better wait until the friend parts have had enough growth at the scalp to get to my sholders and then cut off the dead parts...so, I am so lengthy when I type!

I did buy 4 new pairs of pants tonight so I'm on a shopping high, but I'm the type that gets buyers remorse the next day and takes most of it back :(


----------



## miel

you should at least keep 2 pants!!!! lol


----------



## CHILLbilly

I need a trim and a colour. and some new pants.hahahaha

I remember seeing a thread about buying a special something when AF shows....
We should still do it.....start an AF thread and say what special things we do for ourselves....paid for as well as free......


----------



## Lyns

How spooky.....I actually had my hair cut and coloured yesterday.....in an effort at cheering myself up after she showed full on! 

It must be the haircut cycle! :lol:


----------



## applegirl

good idea ladies! I've treating myself with a little chocolate everyday of the 2WW : ) I think I will also decide on something special as a AF prezzie (a haircut might be just the ticket. Miel - you are going to look great with that new cut - you'll have to update your photo for us.. oh and hunk means HOT!!) - if the witch arrives.:witch::af:
still hoping... but like JJF my body is starting to announce her arrival. But - its not over til its over. JJF - let us know how it goes on the weekend.


----------



## miel

Lyns said:


> How spooky.....I actually had my hair cut and coloured yesterday.....in an effort at cheering myself up after she showed full on!
> 
> It must be the haircut cycle! :lol:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

i feel better today ...i mean thing are hard mentally when af show but when she is physically killing you it can be so bad !!! 
but looks like today i am on the road of recovering :happydance:

hope everyone will have a great week end !!!
Love you all cybers friends don't know how i will do it without you ladies:hug:


----------



## JJF

Saw some spotting RIGHT after I posted my message earlier, of course, ha. Guess I'm really out...on to the next month :) Can't wait for some bfps over the weeknd for the other ladies.


----------



## applegirl

sorry JJF. be sure you keep all those pants honey. x


----------



## CHILLbilly

JJF- even though you bought pants BEFORE AF you should still treat yourself...
hehehehe
So sorry to hear about the spot...BUT lets visualize its IB and only lasts a few hours.....
( I have had a few smallish cramps) very slight so fingers crossed its nothing.

IF i get AF I am going to drink myself silly..hahahaha I had a bottle of wine last month BUT it ended up being the wrong kind and tasted like crapola!!!!!

I try to not get to upset with her ( :witch:) as its not her fault the:spermy: and :idea: ( this is as close to an egg as I could find) didn't meet up!!!!

:hug: to you all


----------



## JJF

Somehow Chilly I think 13dpo and only 1 day until AF means its a LITTLE late for implant bleed, ha. can't wait to see what happens to my temp in the morning, they should drap WAY down, was so weird it was up today, just goes to showing even the temps lie (damn triphasic chart!). I'm telling you again, its almost as if my eggy is fertilized but not implanting.....but I'm sure I'm not the first or the last to feel that way........


----------



## CHILLbilly

JJF said:


> Somehow Chilly I think 13dpo and only 1 day until AF means its a LITTLE late for implant bleed, ha. can't wait to see what happens to my temp in the morning, they should drap WAY down, was so weird it was up today, just goes to showing even the temps lie (damn triphasic chart!). I'm telling you again, its almost as if my eggy is fertilized but not implanting.....but I'm sure I'm not the first or the last to feel that way........

Oh hun....keep track of your symptoms and talk to your Dr. when the time is right. I remember one of your cycles was text book symptoms.
:hugs:


----------



## applegirl

JJF - been thinking of you lots. Really feeling for you. Sending you lots and lots of:hug::hugs::hug:


----------



## Lyns

JJF said:


> I'm telling you again, its almost as if my eggy is fertilized but not implanting.....but I'm sure I'm not the first or the last to feel that way........

You know thats just how I felt this month....the way AF arrived was so wierd, i never spot, never mind spotting for 48 hours. I kept getting the feeling that it wasn't normal AF, but my body was desperatly trying to hang on to something that hadn't quite worked.

I'm sorry your spotting sweetie...I had high hopes for you this month :hugs:


----------



## JJF

Thanks girls, you all are so sweet and makes it better to have friends to go through this with!!! I had a nice cry with my hubby this morning and I'm hoping that I can just get back on track this month with my new pants, ha. I bought some 'used' knee high boots yesterday (my other pair had gotten tight, ha) for only $7 and a 'used' skirt for $3.50. And so far I still have all of my new pants :) Hoping for some good news from the ladies this week :) 

Btw, my husbands plan for this month is to have sex 2 times each day so I told him we would give it a try. We all know that shouldn't make any difference since we were having sex 3 times a day near ovulation and the swimmers can't swim with out any EWCM but I'm going to humor him this month. Just think, if this ends up being my bfp month I will NEVER hear the end of it. sorry for this next tmi but I was just thinking about how sore I'm going to be at the end of the 30 days, hahahahahahahaha


----------



## miel

thanks god the witch is gone for me :)...
i am sorry JJF :( but looks like you have a good plan for your next cycle :)


----------



## CHILLbilly

twice a day????!!!!!! oh my..hahahahahaha
I'm trying to every other day...and only end up bd'ing 2 times..........hmmmm maybe thats why I can't catch an egg...hahahaha
A friend of mine said it took her 10 months for her second.......and she finially realized she had to start on cd 10.....
I'm not going to jinx myself and start talking about next time...... but cd10 soudns good to me.....OH starts getting into it around cd18....hahahaha so sweet when he is askign if I need another deposit......


----------



## JJF

Thats exactly what my husband calls it, a "deposit" isn't that gross, hahahaha but then again its the truth.


----------



## miel

i am starting my BD tonight :)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
i mean seriously it's about time i get the :bfp:! i am not joking anymore!!!:shrug::bodyb:
bring on the strong spermies!!!


----------



## miel

i am pasting this from my ttc journal just because i am so sad:( !!!!!!!!!!!!

so i am getting my hair cut tomorrow ...she just confirm my appoitement but she also told me she is pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!grrrrrrrrrrrrr! really why?
i mean really why? i was so happy to have my hair cut now i am going to have to stare at her bump the all time and pretend i am just doing fine !!!


----------



## Lyns

miel said:


> i am pasting this from my ttc journal just because i am so sad:( !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> so i am getting my hair cut tomorrow ...she just confirm my appoitement but she also told me she is pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!grrrrrrrrrrrrr! really why?
> i mean really why? i was so happy to have my hair cut now i am going to have to stare at her bump the all time and pretend i am just doing fine !!!

Aww Miel :hugs: you know the whole world is blo*dy pregnant....apart from us. Just try and think that she might just pass a bit of baby luck onto you!

I swear last time for me, even the mail man was pregnant (and he was a he...but just kept telling me about his pregnant wife!).....but I just decided the more time I spent with pregnant people....or family people, the more it would put my mind and body in the right place......but it was hard! 

Either that or stuff it and go get your nails done instead! lol!


----------



## miel

Chill? where are you at sweetie?any bfp sign?


----------



## JJF

https://www.babyandbump.com/cycle-buddies/55107-anyone-cd-1-today-sept-10th-36.html
Not to depress you Miel but she posted in here a little bit ago.....this is the most amazing buddies group I've seen yet....out of like 14 of so of us, we have already had about 7 or something bfp's! Can you believe it?!


----------



## miel

JJF said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/cycle-buddies/55107-anyone-cd-1-today-sept-10th-36.html
> Not to depress you Miel but she posted in here a little bit ago.....this is the most amazing buddies group I've seen yet....out of like 14 of so of us, we have already had about 7 or something bfp's! Can you believe it?!

to tell you the true as i am happy for them :)it's even more depressing for me as they are all new members ....
i just feel like i have being stuck in this ttc section for a life time :cry:


----------



## Lyns

miel said:


> to tell you the true as i am happy for them :)it's even more depressing for me as they are all new members ....
> i just feel like i have being stuck in this ttc section for a life time :cry:

I know that feeling Miel....I see a new name on the boards now and i just think to myself....'Another one I'll see come and go!' 

Its nice for them, but kind of frustrating when someone has only been TTC a month adn then they disappear with a BFP saying they never thought it would happen (and telling everyone they leave behind, just to 'relax')!


----------



## miel

the thing is i always take a bit hit when i see a BFP :( ...specially this last month it's being really hard ...keep thinking why not me?
i don't know maybe i feel a little tired in general of trying and trying and thinking next month over and over again....

sometimes i also think being in mid 30 make me have a lower chances too...


----------



## DaisyDuke

Lyns said:


> miel said:
> 
> 
> to tell you the true as i am happy for them :)it's even more depressing for me as they are all new members ....
> i just feel like i have being stuck in this ttc section for a life time :cry:
> 
> I know that feeling Miel....I see a new name on the boards now and i just think to myself....'Another one I'll see come and go!'
> 
> Its nice for them, but kind of frustrating when someone has only been TTC a month adn then they disappear with a BFP saying they never thought it would happen (and telling everyone they leave behind, just to 'relax')!Click to expand...

Oh girls, i feel exactly the same, it really get's me down, and then i feel bad cos i feel so jelous of the uber fertile, there is a lot more i could say on this subject but i don't want to upset anyone. Please can i join ur group? XXX


----------



## miel

of course you can daisy :) everyone is welcome:hugs:


----------



## Lyns

Awww..course you can DD! We'd love to have you to chit chat with too :hugs:


----------



## DaisyDuke

Thanks girls :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :dust: to everyone, i hope it happens for us this month. Then we will just about be able to announce our beautiful baby bumps for christmas :dance:


----------



## Lyns

DaisyDuke said:


> Thanks girls :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :dust: to everyone, i hope it happens for us this month. Then we will just about be able to announce our beautiful baby bumps for christmas :dance:

That would be just....perfect, wouldn't it! :hugs:


----------



## CHILLbilly

:hug:


----------



## nellis10

Yooohoooo!!!

Well I am 13 DPO/CD1 today....expecting AF any minute literally!!!

Ah well another cycle chalked up to FF's databank!!! :dohh:


----------



## BumpToBe

nellis10 said:


> Yooohoooo!!!
> 
> Well I am 13 DPO/CD1 today....expecting AF any minute literally!!!
> 
> Ah well another cycle chalked up to FF's databank!!! :dohh:

I'm CD27 and 13DPO today and i have spotting :( :(

at least we can be cycle buddies :)


----------



## nellis10

Yep, the pad has been Christened I'm now officially CD1 :happydance:


----------



## Lyns

Sorry to hear she got you both :hugs: Good luck this cycle xx


----------



## DaisyDuke

Oh no girls :hugs: i hope we all get more luck this cycle. XXX


----------



## miel

nellis10 said:


> Yep, the pad has been Christened I'm now officially CD1 :happydance:

we are officially cycle buddy hon:hugs:then ...

that bitch of AF we are going to kill her once and for all !


----------



## nellis10

SHE MUST DIE!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## miel

so i got my hair cut i did not go crazy as my hair reaching the middle of my back before:)
you can see my picture on my journal here...https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/15635-le-journal-miel-202.html


----------



## DaisyDuke

It looks lovely :hugs: XXX


----------



## JJF

Nellis where you been? You got quiet last week....


----------



## Lyns

miel said:


> so i got my hair cut i did not go crazy as my hair reaching the middle of my back before:)
> you can see my picture on my journal here...https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/15635-le-journal-miel-202.html

Very pretty Miel :hugs:


----------



## miel

what is on the program tonight?
well Miel and Rawr going at it for sure !!!!
the sex program is starting !!!! i am so ready !!!!


----------



## DaisyDuke

:happydance: enjoy all the :sex: i'll be starting in a few days. XXX


----------



## JJF

Hey girls....why does this journey have to be so heartbreaking?! I feel so bad at times feeling sorry for myself when I know there are so many ladies in 'worse' situations then mine but you cant' tell your heart that, you know. I know that our days will come and I just hope it is very soon :) I'm sure you girls have seen on my other threads/journal, I'v tossed the thermometer out the window, told FF to go take a hike, ha, and I'm going to try to pretend I have no idea what day it is on the calendar and bed 2 times a day (that part is hubby's idea, ha)....

Baby Dust to all!


----------



## miel

2 times a day is a all lot!!! what about sperms reserve? he is ok on that side?


----------



## JJF

I have no idea actually how his swimmers are, I'm assuming the numbers are okay cause we have been prego 5 times, and typically we bed AT LEAST 2 times a day around OV time but I'm just way too scared to wait until the OV DAY and then feel like it was too late, you know..... I know most of the fertility stuff says to do the every other day plan, and that seems reasonable but......


----------



## CHILLbilly

sounds like a good plan JJF-
I am going to do the same...but bd every other day from cd 10 til af due.
and not worry as much if we are bd'ing on the right day.
and this time I will not be symptom spotting during 2ww.....6 cycles and I know i get all the symptoms every month, plus a few new ones......


----------



## miel

well we decided we are going to bd tomorrow instead of tonight as i am usually more likely to "O" around Cd12 or 13 and i am still on CD8 so i want to BD and rest a little so will do CD9 ,CD11,12,13,14,15 it think :) that is the plan so far !!!


----------



## nellis10

CHILLbilly said:


> sounds like a good plan JJF-
> I am going to do the same...but bd every other day from cd 10 til af due.
> and not worry as much if we are bd'ing on the right day.
> and this time I will not be symptom spotting during 2ww.....6 cycles and I know i get all the symptoms every month, plus a few new ones......

I am coming to the same conclusion!!! Everytime I get a new symptom I get excited and then realise it could just as easily be put down to AF as PG!!

So in futute the only symptom I am looking for is a BFP!!!!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## miel

have a great week end ladies!!!
i already started mine with a double chocolate cookie !!! yummy!!!:)


----------



## JJF

Yup, I'm over the symptoms, they mean NOTHING imo. I went out with hubby last night for dinner and we went to the movie, it was a fun time :) My son turns 4 this weekend so we have birthday plans for him (daughter turned 6 last weekend) all weekend and then the birthdays are over and we move to Halloween fun, I love halloween! My husband and I used to throw a HUGE party with about 20 of our friends and we rented out huge places and had about 1000 people at them....Those were the days, hehehe


----------



## CHILLbilly

I love Halloween ...especially the parties.....
I went as Medusa last year...had rubber snakes coming out of my hair.....very cool custume but I didn't take any pictures. This year i bought a flapper costume....black dress with silver fringe.....and a short blonde wig. 
Back in the day I wore much more risque costumes....and went to even more risque parties....hehe

I HOPE everyone takes pics of their costumes this year!!!!!!!! maybe have some Halloween conceptions...haha I will be cd 17 on our "party night"


----------



## applegirl

:wohoo: 
here's to halloween BDing. I will be heading up north to Scotland to visit friends for halloween - not sure yet what my costume will be. I like the Medusa idea - cool! Not sure I've got enough hair for it. Dropping by to wish baby dust for all. Can't wait to see the :bfp:s from this group this month.


----------



## miel

i have got me positive opk last night :) ...hope it"s month girls !!!

yep we are getting for halloween in san Francisco as well...so many kids are already dressing up already...i guess they like to practice their costumes before the big day!!! they are all so cute :)!


----------



## JJF

Already dressing up, thats odd. I'm a meany, I don't let my kids wear them until the first offical party, which is actually on the 17th so thats a good 14 days early. I love halloween, its a nice time to be a kid at heart, kindof like Christmas. Love the holiday season but halloween sort of kicks it off and life never slowes down again till January :)


----------



## applegirl

hi ladies - just dropping by to let you know I think I will be joining you again in TTC soon. I'm bleeding quite heavily - both dark and bright red blood with clots. hoping for the best but expecting the worst. booked in for early scan next week on thursday. will let you know how it goes. I'm doing ok really - have tried to keep my feet on the ground. Told myself I am not really pregnant til I see a beating heart.


----------



## hopefulfor09

Oh Apple hun, I am so sorry.....but stay positive......I know it's hard but do try.....I am sending you big hugs....xxx


----------



## Lyns

Oh, Applegirl....sending you some hopeful, positive, sticky vibes, and a huge :hug: xxx


----------



## JJF

well SHIT, thats the first thing that came to mind, I am SO sorry but your not out yet hopefully. As you know I've had my share of MC's but I did bleed with my son also so there is hope! Sounds like your doing okay, good for you. 

I'm sorry, PM me if you have any questions or want to talk.


----------



## CHILLbilly

Take care of yourself Applegirl.......
I sent you a PM.......

:hugs:


----------



## applegirl

hello lovely TTC ladies. 

Well - I am afraid it is not good news from the scan. They have confirmed the miscarriage. 

It's ok though - I am feeling ok. I always feel better when I know what is happening. The doc has recommended that I get tested to see if I have high levels of natural killer cells. If so they may try treating me with a steriod to decrease the number of NKC. Sounds kinda awful to tell you the truth - don't like the idea of steriods, but one step at a time, let's find out if I even have high NKCs. 

At least it is something new to try. They have told me to get an OPK and see when I ovulate. They can do the test 7 days after ovulation. They have told me to use condoms as there is a small risk that the screening can cause a miscarriage. Maybe a short break will do me good any way. I am concerned about the OPK though - as it may give a false positive because of the HCG still in my system. 

I'm sure we will figure it out. Thanks ladies for all of the love you've been sending me over the last few days - I've been feeling it! Really appreciate it. To by honest I am not feeling too upset. With my first miscarriage it felt as though my whole world was crashing down. Now I understand the risks better and at least I feel like we are going to try something new. 

Feeling super tired though. I likely need some sleep and some iron. 

Now I am off to the shops to buy myself a beautiful 'pencil skirt' like dress I saw at Zara on the weekend - would have never fit my pregnant belly.


----------



## miel

sweetie sending you all my love:hugs:you take care of yourself :hugs:


----------



## hopefulfor09

Oh Apple, I am so sorry. But on the bright side - at least you may be able to find out if anything is going on. Hang in there......and enjoy shopping! Sending you lots of hugs and love.......

XXX


----------



## JJF

I've never heard of the steroid thingy...I'm interested in hearing more about these killer cells. Does it have a name? So sorry for the loss (again) :( send pics of the pencil dress!


----------



## applegirl

hey JJF - I know it sounds kinda crazy - but that is the name - natural killer cells. I am not sure what to think. Obviously if this is what is happening then I want to get it treated - but I am not keen on taking steriods. Weight gain, hair loss, moon face, tired... sounds like a female olympic discus thrower! not so excited. You can read more about it here: https://www.miscarriageclinic.co.uk/causes2.html

What does seem to be true is that my hcgs are low and not rising well. This can be a sign of ectopic - but they have ruled that out. I've heard of women getting HCG injections in early pregnancy - like boosters. That sounds interesting to me. 

Well - have to see what comes out of this - will let you know if/when I hear more from the doc. 
xx


----------

